# trouble connecting

## tyler.good

in my first attempt at installing an OS manually , i finally succeeded in getting gentoo to start up...i went to emerge gnome and foudn that i had no internet connection.  i rebooted and saw this when it tried to initialize my eth0 connection

i'm connected through a linksys router (ethernet, not wireless) and that router has a working internet connection, which is what i'm using on my powerbook right now

```

*Starting eth0

*  Bringing up eth0

*    dhcp

*      Running dhcpcd ...

/lib/rcscripts/net/dhcpcd.sh: line 95: 4647 illegal instruction    /sbin/dhcpcd -h "yeats" eth0

```

i checked var/log/messages and i found this little blurb in the log (there's a timestamp and "localhost" before each of these lines but i ommitted it as I am typing this in by hand)

```

ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

ADDRCONF (NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0 link becomes ready

dhcpcd[7920]: eth0: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

dhcpcd[7920]: eth0: hardware address =00:07:e9:c2:9e:0b

dhcpcd[7920]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

dhcpcd[7920]: eth0: offered 192.168.1.101 from 192.168.1.1

dhcpcd[7920]: eth0: leased 192.186.1.101 for 86400 seconds

```

is there anything i should be doing here that i'm not, anything i'm missing, some information you need to know?  i'm really new at all this, any supplemental info is also welcome, i want to learn anything i can.

EDIT

i just tried to ping 192.168.1.1 (the router) and i got this: 

```
connect: Network is unreachable
```

thanks,

tyler

----------

## redwoolf

please post the output of your ifconfig.

Have you entered your dns into /etc/resolv.conf?

According to what you have here it should be 

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

also, try running this command

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

sometimes doing that will do the trick.

also post the results of

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## tyler.good

result of ifconfig

```

lo    Link encap:Local Loopback

    inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0

    inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope: Host

    UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436 Metric:1

    RX packets: 0 errors: 0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

    TX packets: 0 errors: 0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

    collisions: 0 txqueuelen:0

    RX bytes: 0 (0.0b) TX bytes:0 (0.0b)
```

/etc/resolv.conf initally had this in it:

```

#Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth2

search comcast.net

nameserver 68.87.74.162

nameserver 68.87.68.162

```

i commented out that and replaced it with 

```
 nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

 but that didn't resolve my problem

here's /etc/conf.d/net

```
HOSTNAME="yeats"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0=""

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth1=""

config_eth2=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth2=""
```

----------

## redwoolf

It looks like your card isn't up.

execute

```
ifconfig eth0 up && dhcpcd eth0
```

That should get you going.

----------

## tyler.good

the 

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

 worked, but the 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

 returned 

```
Illegal instruction
```

----------

## redwoolf

does ifconfig report an IP address for eth0 now?

What is the manufacturer of your NIC? Are you on a laptop?

----------

